# Adivce needed



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Ive noticed this week Buddy as been licking his left front paw consently (on the front) last night he was doing it all night and this morning when i went to let him out and that paw was wet through so hes been licking it this morning as well.

I looked last night and couldnt see anythng on there ?? Im going to give his paws a wash and comb through today to see if that helps.

Does anyone have any ideas? I thought prehaps he may of been stung again but he's walking fine.He's had lots of sticky seeds on him lately but i cant feel any on that paw.
Thanks


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

ooh - poor Buddy - could be a grass seed wedged in there somewhere [between his pads]- I think its off to the vets for Buddy again in case it is a seed or even a parasite!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Yea just booked him in after washing it i could see his skin better and theres puss coming from somewhere and he's now limping so just made an appointment.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Could be a grass seed, my dog trainer warned our group about these and said the best thing you can do is to put the foot in a jar with warm water, salt and vinegar, mind you I don't imagine Dudley would ever let me do that long enough for it to have any effect!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks thats a good tip (sure Buddy may try and drink it though lol)

I think he will need antibiotics judging by the smell ,he has a sock on at the mo so he cant lick it he's just sat there looking sorry for himself bless him.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Poor Buddy ive just read up on grass seeds and its very very painful for a dog im sure when i combed the area thats what i pulled out so im hoping i got it all as they can travel up through the skin.
It said cocker spaniels are a breed that can be effect by these in their feet and also check their ears.
Keep the fur on their paws short in summer.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Donna I know a Cocker Spaniel who has just had an operation on his paw due to grass seeds... 

I just trimmed my girls paws yesterday ... Picnic's were way too thick and fluffy .. looked like she has fluffy boots on .. love her .. 

Hope Buddy is ok today .. please keep us posted xxx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Aww poor Buddy, hope he is OK...please let us know what the vet says.
Serves as a good reminder to the rest of us.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Well poor Buddy seems to have everything happen to him ,friends have had dogs for 10 years and theve never had as many things happen to them.

Yes it was a grass seed i watched as the vet looked all there was sticking out was a tiny thread (i wouldnt of seen this) anyway as he pulled out came the seed poor Buddy he was very brave as it must be very sore.

The vet said that there maybe another further in and in which case he would have to have an operation to remove it so i have to keep an eye on him to see if he improves or not.

He has antibiotics to take and has to wear a sock,ive never seen him so quiet before he's lost his bounce bless him.

Vet said make sure to check after walks in the paws under his armpits and belly and in his ears.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Poor Buddy, I hope there was only one and so no need for an op. you have reminded me though to get Weller cut nice and short as he is getting way too fluffy legs and feet.
Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

i hope Buddy is feeling better soon.....and I am also now prompted to trim feet! I just found again a page on JoJo's website which has a before and after picture of paw trimming....so I am going to give it a try now I know what I am aiming for. (its under care & grooming if anyone else wants to look)


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

aaaaww poor buddy, wishing him a speedy recovery, hope that's the last of it now.


----------



## lovecockapoo (Nov 26, 2011)

Hope he is feeling better really soon. Fingers crossed there was only one. Gentle hugs coming your way. Xx


----------



## Lilies (Sep 14, 2011)

ollie got an abcess a year ago through a grass seed in his paw and had to have an operation so they are nasty things


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks all ,trying to stop him licking is the problem now but he seems a bit better this morning.
Im loving the fact that i can pop half an antibiotic tablet inside a small piece of sausage and he just eats it all no problem yum yum .....if only this would work on kids lol.


----------

